# Turbo project under way.. Pics inside.



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

Here is our rabbit.. What a beauty ;-)








Here are a couple CAD drawings of the turbo manifold.



















_Modified by tsalani @ lnt at 5:19 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

same color as mine too


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Made a prototype with the RP machine. Check um out!
Sideview








Topview








Just so you all know. This is the same kit as the VF kit. We are working with them on this project.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Made a prototype with the RP machine. Check um out!
Just so you all know. This is the same kit as the VF kit. We are working with them on this project. 






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























































YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

pshh, this kit is going to be like $4-$5000. make that 6000 with labor, unless its not bolt on.


_Modified by omni1 at 8:58 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (omni1)*

ummm, why dont you tell us how much it SHOULD cost. maybe they'll make a kit specifically for you to better suit your budget


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_pshh, this kit is going to be like $4-$5000. make that 6000 with labor, unless its not bolt on.

_Modified by omni1 at 8:58 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

cool, start saving up for me


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_ummm, why dont you tell us how much it SHOULD cost. maybe they'll make a kit specifically for you to better suit your budget
















are you kidding me? You may be able to blow away 5000, but some of us cant, so be alittle considerate.


----------



## hawaiianlax (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (tsalani @ lnt)*

bam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








been waitin for someone to get started. definitely keep us informed.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_
are you kidding me? You may be able to blow away 5000, but some of us cant, so be alittle considerate. 

i might not have 5g's to blow at will either, but can you show me a quality turbo/sc kit that you would trust on your car that isnt somewhat expensive? what's this 2.5t that you have in your signature?


_Modified by windsorvr at 8:34 PM 10-2-2006_


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

so whats inexpensive to you lol, obviously 5000 since you can afford it.


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (omni1)*

the more power you want the more money it costs.....i know that all to well through cosworth parts an qualty.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

already getting back to the OP, who cares about who can and cant afford it, i myself will have to save for atleast 2 years (by then the warranty will be up) to pay for this kit....
my question is.... i understand the jetta and the rabbit both have the 2.5L I5... but are there any differences in the body setup or engine placement... basically... will this kit for the rabbit be a direct match for the jetta?


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

i think so, the hood pictures are completely similar, if not same
Yev


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_already getting back to the OP, who cares about who can and cant afford it, i myself will have to save for atleast 2 years (by then the warranty will be up) to pay for this kit....
my question is.... i understand the jetta and the rabbit both have the 2.5L I5... but are there any differences in the body setup or engine placement... basically... will this kit for the rabbit be a direct match for the jetta? 

There are minor changes between the two cars, but the kit will fit both cars.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

good to know, thank you. it makes me have anxiety problems waiting for the numbers of this kit to be unveiled... i can not wait for the day where i drive my slow 2.5L into a garage... and spin it out a 2.5T monster.... keep us posted


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you guys willing to sell just the exhaust manifold, if yes, when ould it be available?
Max


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Can you please keep us updated with the finding on the engine, general findings, like what are the weak points, what is the real red line, would cams really help? where did VW detune this engine etc...
Thanks and congrats.
Giancarlo


----------



## j a y (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

runners look huge! whats the ID?
internal wastegate?
keep us tuned!


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

indeed the runners are huge, but oem are bigger then the VR6!! I jost got my gasket today to get my flange made up!


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (j a y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_Are you guys willing to sell just the exhaust manifold, if yes, when ould it be available?
 
That has not been decided at this time. Why not just save up and buy the kit? You are sure to make great power with excellent reliability. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Can you please keep us updated with the finding on the engine, general findings, like what are the weak points, what is the real red line, would cams really help? where did VW detune this engine etc...

Absolutely. I will post everything we find out.

_Quote, originally posted by *j a y* »_runners look huge! whats the ID?
internal wastegate?
keep us tuned!

The exact ID which will be used on the final design has not been decided yet. We have already made some changes to the design of our manifold after seeing the first prototype in our hands. As soon as we are done with the latest design, I will make another prototype and send it over to the guys at VF Engineering for flow testing. I can share some pics of the stock exhaust manifold and its flange vs one of our prototype flanges.


















Here are a few more of the stock runners


----------



## Boxy Squad (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (tsalani @ lnt)*









Look at the slave in the backround cleaning like a good little boy. lol








More Pictures PLS.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Why not just save up and buy the kit? You are sure to make great power with excellent reliability.

what time frame can we expect?? months, a year????

_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
We have already made some changes to the design of our manifold after seeing the first prototype in our hands. 

tell us about it!!!








Thanks for the update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Runner design has been changed to optimize the flow of exhaust gases. As far as kit availibilty I can only say this kit is one of the top priorities between our company and VF. By pooling our resources it is very possible to have the product to market in less than six months.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Runner design has been changed to optimize the flow of exhaust gases. As far as kit availibilty I can only say this kit is one of the top priorities between our company and VF. By pooling our resources it is very possible to have the product to market in less than six months.


YES!!! Thanks!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ok so 6 months.....


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

I was simply asking for the exhaust manifold for 2 reasons. First I am not willing to wait 6 months to get the kit, and 2nd, shippingcharges and customs fees will be sky high.


----------



## Brian @ lnt (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (WiLd StAr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WiLd StAr* »_








Look at the slave in the backround cleaning like a good little boy. lol








More Pictures PLS.










Someone has to do it!


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (Brian @ lnt)*

Hrmm, well dont expect any exhaust resonance tuning eh? hehe.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

i am going to McGill second semster i can drop it off
i am doing environmental science so i will be by Niagara, otherwise i will be doing Marine Science in Halifax
Yev


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Yevi)*

Fabrication on the turbo kit has not begun for a few reasons.
1. We wanted to break in the car before boosting it.
2. We wanted to get some good baseline dyno numbers from the car in stock form.
3. We wanted to develop our intake, exhaust, and cams on the stock motor.
4. We need GIAC to tune the car in stock trim and since we have been busy with the car we havent given it to him yet.
So, where are we now?
We are finished with 1,2 and 3 (minus the cams). Garrett is just as busy as we are but hopefully we will get to tuning the car in the next couple of weeks. Until we get the car tuned in stock form we will begin development of our cams and looking into the routing of the intercooler piping.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








are you going to post the results of 2 and 3 (minus the cams), or are you going to wait until the project is finished???


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

What have been the findings up to now? can you please keep us updated with this?
thanks


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Fabrication on the turbo kit has not begun for a few reasons.
1. We wanted to break in the car before boosting it.
2. We wanted to get some good baseline dyno numbers from the car in stock form.
3. We wanted to develop our intake, exhaust, and cams on the stock motor.
4. We need GIAC to tune the car in stock trim and since we have been busy with the car we havent given it to him yet.
So, where are we now?
We are finished with 1,2 and 3 (minus the cams). Garrett is just as busy as we are but hopefully we will get to tuning the car in the next couple of weeks. Until we get the car tuned in stock form we will begin development of our cams and looking into the routing of the intercooler piping.



so far so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yev


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Yevi)*

PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS







VF ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

its like the matrix.... i think i can see it pulling 12's in that lil grid you got there!!


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (omni1)*

how about you realize that the work these guys are doing, (which looks top noch), is not easy or cheap to do. stop complaining about prices when you buy a new car and want to go faster. If you want it cheap make it yourself or get an old car so things are plentiful and cheap.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (epjetta)*

oh im not complaining lol, im neither going to buy a neuspeed kit for 8000 either lol, hopefully VF will have a reasonable price. HOPEFULLY


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (omni1)*

Hopefully VF is not looking at Neuspeed for price reference and the kit is much more affordable.
I can't wait for the 2.5 to be opened up to its full potential.


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

hahaha! well played...
man if that is what the stock manifold looks like - just a funnel, - i think that might be part of the restriction!


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_i am going to McGill second semster i can drop it off
i am doing environmental science so i will be by Niagara, otherwise i will be doing Marine Science in Halifax
Yev

If you're going to Halifax, check out http://www.customobsessions.com, its a local VW club
Nova Scotia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (munky18t)*

nice, i wish i can go even tomorrow, the problem is i have aplpied with late registration as a U.S. citizen sincei have been living in US little over 5 years, i wook the test, and constituion whatever, but the burocrats are sloww.
so i don't even think i can make it, i might redo my application as a citizen of Russian Federation
Yev


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (tsalani @ lnt)*

You know what would go great with that turbo? ...a super charger








(hint for future development)
Edit: Oh and will your kit include cam and ecm upgrade?


_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 5:02 PM 10-26-2006_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (QuiescentPlunge)*


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS 







VF ALL THE WAY!!









x2


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (tsalani @ lnt)*

For those of you discussing pricing, that is a valid concern. I think they will be smart and price this kit appropriately. It is not like the 2.0T where they use a practically non existent turbo from borg warner and are stuck with that ridiculous turbo manifold. This is basically like other N/A to turbo kits. Turbo manifold, turbo, wastegate, IC piping, IC, fuel injectors, piggy back fuel system or chip, diverter valve etc. So knowing that it should be priced around there unless demand is too high.
Also it would be really unrealistic to price this so high you could have boughten the GTI. That would be ridiculous. It needs to be somewhere around the middle point between base price 2.5 and the base priced 2.0T which is somewhere between $3-4,000 including EVERY thing like IC etc. you need.
Good to see this in development. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

you defenetely have a good point pal!


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

will it be possible just to buy cams, exhaust, intake from you guys? Not sure i want to dump the coin on a turbo setup, but i would like a little better breathing - and i have a feeling that this cold fish of a cam is what's killing the top end. I think i'd be happy with this motor just with cams/intake/exhaust/chip - give it more top end, and that 5 cyl. bark that i knew and loved from my time in the Volvo world!


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (Rhein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhein* »_For those of you discussing pricing, that is a valid concern. I think they will be smart and price this kit appropriately. It is not like the 2.0T where they use a practically non existent turbo from borg warner and are stuck with that ridiculous turbo manifold. This is basically like other N/A to turbo kits. Turbo manifold, turbo, wastegate, IC piping, IC, fuel injectors, piggy back fuel system or chip, diverter valve etc. So knowing that it should be priced around there unless demand is too high.
Also it would be really unrealistic to price this so high you could have boughten the GTI. That would be ridiculous. It needs to be somewhere around the middle point between base price 2.5 and the base priced 2.0T which is somewhere between $3-4,000 including EVERY thing like IC etc. you need.
Good to see this in development. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

all you guys just talk about why didn't you upgrade blah blah
went over too many times if you have nothing else to say don't post @ all, also why would you want 270 @ front wheel drive, unless it's rear, or all whell drive i just don't see the point, some people are not about speed and power they are happy with what they got, i just admire them cause its a challenge to be number 1 working on unknown engine, remember our friends in Europe played with them 2 years prior arrival to U.S. that's why a lot of mods are available immediately 2.0T models 2.5 is just new the 2.5L Turbo audio TT will come with 350horses stock, samek engine with different manifold
Yev


_Modified by Yevi at 12:38 AM 11-2-2006_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (Yevi)*

270hp is really not that much for a 2.5 engine with a turbo and 9.5 compression. I agree that it is too much for slow turns and stop lights, but it can be of great help when travelling at 60-100mph, and not everyone is in the US where 100 mph is high speed.
I definetly think this engine has more than 200hp with turbo. but I could be wrong. This is why I'm so eager to hear what people are finding out about this engine as they work on it.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (Giancarlo)*

I am stoked for all the new development.

New cars costs bucks, so do new toys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (VW n00b)*

Is the release from Neuspeed of their turbo kit going to put a little more step into the development of THIS turbo kit?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Is the release from Neuspeed of their turbo kit going to put a little more step into the development of THIS turbo kit?

x2


----------



## corners'2fast4u (Sep 5, 2006)

All this complaining about cost. Who said forced induction does not come with out a price. Sh*#@ a turbo kit for my car cost about $8,000.00 with install and tune. 
A VF engineered product that is reliable and does not throw cel lights everytime you take it out (not to mention a blown motor). 
Id buy that.








150hp ........ FI is your best bet.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (corners'2fast4u)*

good morning...
UP!


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

******************YAAAAAWNNNNNNN*********************


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (omni1)*









when?!?!?!


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_any updates?

x2


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

just tell us that you not doing it, cause it's not worth it
Yev


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

neuspeed kit will be comming out pretty shortely... 
i am holding up my project because of weather and ****ty snow, it will continue in march maybe even april...


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_neuspeed kit will be comming out pretty shortely...

Who ever pays 8000 dollars for that really should wake up








60-70 more hp ? for 8000.










_Modified by omni1 at 1:59 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (omni1)*

well you could always have i choice, for 8g i can get nissan 240sz, or 300 Z
and for additional money you would spend on 2.0 T upgrades, i can get that sucker running crazy
stick with what you have, you should have known what you are getting for speed, aslo there are only few people will go screwing with warranties on major upgrades, therefore the pricetag is such.
I like her as my daily driver fine, and i am custom interior person, and until i put her back together no more spending for me.
I just paid car off, took me little over year, but my W2 form bit me in the @ss, since i can't get any scolarship going back to school (made too much money) so i will be slacking in the community college for another year
Yev


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Yevi)*

yea word, if the kit is going to be over 5, thats just alittle too much, I mean at least companies can look at it from our point, all these companies are supporting the 2.0T's and none are showing any for the 2.5L and to slap a 5000-8000 dollar kit at us is like







, yea thanks for your support, how many people are going to buy that kit? one?







I know it takes these companies time and alot of effort but in the long run if you were the owner of the company, what would you rather have, a satisfied happy customer, or no customer at all? Knowing especially that the 2.5 community has been pushed aside like no other. If many think that companies will become involved with the 2.5, I think its not going to happen, theres just too much liability involved, plusI would assume most of these companies just want to deal with already turbo-ed cars, so they can just put out upgrades instead of putting too much time remodeling and creating a whole NEW kit with piping etc. 
Lets be realistic here, how much psi do you think this kit will push. 8? and what would it come with, besides your typical standard turbocharging kit accessories. Gaurentee it wont come with a gauge, or turbo timer. Im not trying to complain or just sound like im B***ing but in reality do we deserve a slap like this? I know the replies would be thats typical for a kit, blah blah, but I mean seirously, look at other vehicles. At least every car other than a 2.5L has more aftermarket parts then just an Intake and Exhaust (not a 900-1000 dollar exhaust) jesus. You have Turbo-ed GMC's and pickups out there lol I mean seirously, and for like in the low 3000-4000 bucks fully loaded kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## konafoci (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (omni1)*

yea seriously, they have twin turbo kits for 5.0 mustangs for like 3 grand with everything, then you have these honda guys with turbo kits for like 2500 FULLY loaded, its freakin ridiculous is what it is, u know there so much profit off these kits its ubsurd... i'd rather them sell a kit for 3000 and sell 100 of them, then sell em for 4000 grand and sell 10 of em, i think 3000 is plenty for the kit, but thats just me and my "unpopular" car experience (2k ford focus zx3) they wanted 4 grand for the kits when the honda guys could get the SAME KITS for 2500... *******s anyways


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (konafoci)*

The 2.5 has barely been on North American soil for that long. Give these guys time and things will happen. I already know ABD and Unitronic is working on turbo kits that will work with stock compression (which would keep the price reasonable) so just relax.
The 2.0T has been out for a while...no wonder they are fully loaded with mods. The 2.5 is ONLY available in US/CAN and there for people have to realize it's only being looked at by our aftermarket....


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_The 2.5 has barely been on North American soil for that long. Give these guys time and things will happen. I already know ABD and Unitronic is working on turbo kits that will work with stock compression (which would keep the price reasonable) so just relax.
The 2.0T has been out for a while...no wonder they are fully loaded with mods. The 2.5 is ONLY available in US/CAN and there for people have to realize it's only being looked at by our aftermarket....

400 dollars to chip the 2.5 for only a 15-20 not even gaurenteed HP gain? 
Revo charges around same if not less and they get 50-60 hp gains for the 2.0T, **** I rather pay 400 bucks for 50-60 hp gains then 15-20 not even gaurenteed with this engine.







either way ill prob end up getting the chip anyways lol but what about other products lol thats whats my main concern hehe.
ABD scrapped the 2.5T project. I recently was in contact with them, they arent going to do it plus they have no time, and their first try wasnt a success. As for unitronic I dont know about the kit but the chip tuning yea as per the email in the other thread. 
When a company can release a intake for us that wont throw a CEL then ill have hope for other products that would come out for our car lol cause if you know we are getting CEL's for an intake god only knows what will light up on our dash with a turbo kit lol.. until then lol, ill just







for buying this car and having the gut instinct about the new 5 inline engine lol










_Modified by omni1 at 6:06 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (omni1)*

Ummm are you that clueless to notice i'm Canadian, Unitronic is Canadian as per the .ca at the end of their website url, so wouldn't the price be Canadian?








And ABD did not give up. They turbo'd an auto jetta which couldn't handle the power very well. Now they moved onto a Manual Rabbit.
And there are PLENTY of CAI's out there that don't throw CEL's anymore. It was the problem with all CAI's at first till all the tuners figured it out.
Why do you just spit out garbage rants about this and that and have no frikken clue what you're even talking about? I have had great talks with Unitronic about their progress and i'm very confident in them. Have you? No. So think what you think about the future of the 2.5 but many companies are already stating the 2.5 is coming along just fine and the future is packed with hardcore mods.
PS: The reason the 2.0T gets 50-60hp is because it's a Force Induced motor. Everyone knows NA motors are typically not as dramatic in gains as a turbo'd car. Look at the VR6 and it's whoping 7hp gain.











_Modified by @[email protected] at 10:14 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*









*ohh burnn... he torched your ass*


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
PS: The reason the 2.0T gets 50-60hp is because it's a Force Induced motor. Everyone knows NA motors are typically not as dramatic in gains as a turbo'd car. Look at the VR6 and it's whoping 7hp gain.









amen. people in this forum or newer vw owners and younger kids are so ignorant about this sort of thing! it makes me sick. they think a chip on any engine should make 2389473 hp just because it makes a nice difference on the turbo vw's. mind you, boost more than doubles with these chips, so what do you expect! it better increase it that much. 
a chip on the old 12V VR6 from the mk3's made about 12 hp and that made a night and day difference in those cars, especially when coupled with a catback exhaust and intake which in total netted about 25hp tops. with those mods back when those cars were new, hardly anything could touch them! i dont see the 2.5 being much different with the same mods. this engine will really wake up and suprise a lot of people.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I dont care about specs its just overall in general, look at the problem overall not go deep into


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_I dont care about specs its just overall in general, look at the problem overall not go deep into

Wtf are you talking about?
A new generation model of a car is much like a new video game console will see it's real potential in 1-2 years after being released. Look at the xbox 360, all the good games are JUST starting to be released. Why?
Developers need time to get used to the product so that they can start hammering out the "good stuff".
The 2.5L engine is BRAND NEW to North America. They don't even have this motor in Europe. So right now tuners don't really know a whole lot. In the very near future things will start to trickle in. But as of now the 2.5 is still being played with while we see CAI after CAI and Chip after Chip come out for the already well established 2.0T.
If I were you, i'd trade in the 2.5 and go join the others with the GTi's and take "The easy way out."
I love GTi's and all Volkswagens alike, but i've always been the guy who wanted to be diff and take the harder way in life. I enjoy being challenged. If I wanted a fast car from the get go i'd buy something that was meant for it. But for now, i'll sit back and enjoy pursuing the potential power of my 2.5L Rabbit and having fun along the way.
Relax, we're all family here.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

your up for paying 8000? Thats your easy way out? cause for 8000 you could of bought yourself a GTI and still have tons of money left over to spend lol. Im not trying to bitch and moan, im trying to make a point that the companies shouldnt just slap us with a 8000+ bill, then what about installation? your telling me you know how to tune the ecu just incase it doesnt come pre tuned? So your telling me the easy way out is paying more for less? cause thats what your basically stating. My point is you have a pipe , and companies are charging 300 bucks for our engine.. thats my point. Ive never seen something so high priced for a pipe thats no longer then from my hand to my elbow. I can see the 2.0T intake being 300+ becuase of its design and length to get to the lower chassis, but the 2.5L?, and im speaking about the ABD right now, im not sure about the intake you stated about that new one, first off ,i wouldnt be able to purchase that, and this is what im exactly trying to make a point, your saying these companies are working on the engines when yet they cant even get the Intake situation straight. First off how am I supposed to purchase that intake from MTL if its specifically made for the Golfs? My Jetta which is the first gen MKV 2.5's when first released, does not have that sensor plug before the MAF located in the engine bay where it can be accessible, my sensor actually is located in the lower center grill, and wouldnt even have enough slack to run that high back to the intake, so you tell me how Jetta's are supposed to purchase that intake? Obviously we would be forced to purchase an ABD or 20vt, but then again people are still having CEL issues with those intakes. Plus the MTL comes with a K&N Filter which is known to be drenched with oil. I thought all the 2.5's were the same? obviously they arent. im not trying to argue im just making a valid point. You tell me how im supposed to purchase that intake? but then again what will be the reply be, just cover the hole up? what about the unitronic, until I see a dyno sheet then ill believe what they are saying because anyone can say they got an extra 22 more to the fly, just like INMotion on ebay states lol








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Then you have the neuspeed chip thats priced at 300+ for a 8hp gain lol. My club would smack me if I got my chip flashed with neuspeed lol. If the unitronic company shows some proof then I would be more then willing to shed the 350 bucks US on the upgrade since I guess is pretty reasonable from having a talk with a few knowledgable motorgeek people. Now what about the Rev Limiter, Ignition Timing? Would that be part of the unitronic flash as well, because if not then theres no point to shed the 350 for just an hp gain alone.
Im not doubting anything, nor am I against anyones word, like i said only trying to state a valid point.










_Modified by omni1 at 12:42 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (omni1)*

First of all, all CAI's are the same for the MKV 2.5L Rabbit or Jetta.

_Quote, originally posted by *ABD* »_We are the first to develop a full intake system for the 2.5L powered Golf & Jetta. All intake parts are manufactured from 3” stainless steel that is ceramic coated for heat resistance and added beauty. Dyno proven gains performed at an independent facility prove gains from 5-7 HP at the wheels on our test vehicle 2005 Jetta MK5 2.5L. This 2- piece kit includes the fresh air intake tube and an ABD Racing big bore intake tube to relocate the MAF sensor. 


http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...AN.5K
So I have no clue where you pulled that information from. Maybe your 3" exhaust pipe located between your a$$ cheeks?








As for the dyno on Unitronic, sure it's not proven yet, but they are still working on fine tuning it. Why would they release a dyno to the public now when lets say later on they figure out that running the ECU tyhis way is bad for the motor and then change it for more conservative gains? Nobody said they were selling this yet and proclaimed "OMGZ0R$ dA [email protected] hAz 4325 HorSe PoWrz [email protected] y0!"
They simply told me they've had gains of 22hp and 17tq so far, and they did state they were not done with the chip yet so things could be diff when it comes time to sell it.
And who said that I was endorsing you to purchase the Neuspeed kit?
To me, that kit is a rip off, if the ABD kit went through they said they'd sell it for 5K, thats still less then buying a GTi and you get a lil more power.
People forget that the GTi has a Turbo. Take that Turbo away and you got a really slow motor. My mother's 1.8T A4 had a Turbo leak (basically rendering it useless) and the car drove gutless till we got it to the shop.
Must I repeat, go buy a GTi, save us all the headache of you whinning about how hard it is to get 7000hp from this engine.
PS: New CAI's don't throw CEL's anymore. E-mail any company that makes a decent CAI and find out how cool it is not to live in "6 months ago."
Things change, and so will the 2.5










_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:45 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_First of all, all CAI's are the same for the MKV 2.5L Rabbit or Jetta.


Obviously you dont know too much about the designs of the intake cause first off the ABD does not support that Sensor Plug. and secondly the only intake that supports that sensor plug is the MTL, and thats for the new models that had the sensor shoved right in their face in the engine compartment. For those with 2005.5 like myself, the sensor is located in the lower center grill along the right side, and no im not pulling this out of my ass, if you would like I could take a picture to show you. ABD kit would be fine for 5K, that sounds nice and reasonable but still would like to see what comes with the kit in actuality. You keep stating new CAI dont throw cels, bro theres only 3 companies that make intakes for the 2.5L (ABD,20VT,MTL,Weapon R) I had a weapon R, there is no plug on that intake as well as for the ABD and the 20VT. 








and the WR intake which is the picture below of my car with the Weapon R
















understand now?
This is the sensor I speak of










_Modified by omni1 at 12:56 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

btw when you order a vwpartsmtl tell the guys if you need that sensor or not, they will get it done for you. I needed it but my buddy had a jetta and didnt have that sensor so ordered the kit without the hole!


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_your up for paying 8000? Thats your easy way out? cause for 8000 you could of bought yourself a GTI and still have tons of money left over to spend lol. Im not trying to bitch and moan, im trying to make a point that the companies shouldnt just slap us with a 8000+ bill, then what about installation? your telling me you know how to tune the ecu just incase it doesnt come pre tuned? So your telling me the easy way out is paying more for less? cause thats what your basically stating. My point is you have a pipe , and companies are charging 300 bucks for our engine.. thats my point. Ive never seen something so high priced for a pipe thats no longer then from my hand to my elbow. I can see the 2.0T intake being 300+ becuase of its design and length to get to the lower chassis, but the 2.5L?, and im speaking about the ABD right now, im not sure about the intake you stated about that new one, first off ,i wouldnt be able to purchase that...

Dude, don't take this the wrong way, but each time you post you're likely making the stuff you want to see happen even more unlikely.
Why? Because you're confirming most tuner's preconceived notions about 2.5 owners being cheap, demanding, and stunningly unrealistic when it comes to the business side of deciding what new products to invest in.
Time is your only friend when it comes to getting product for the 2.5. Time will allow VW to sell more 5-cyl cars; time will allow used 2.5 Jettas and Rabbits to be sold second-hand, and time will allow tuners to complete their better-yileding 2.0T projects.
No, Omni, you don't have a Fast. But at least you do have Time.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (My Name Is Luka)*

I completely understand what your saying, my intentions are not to BASH on these companies but rather just give them a hint that hey, you know were people that work for a living just like them you know, if we wouldof known a kit would of been priced in that range we would of made a more decisive choice which model to purchase, I was looking into puchasing a GTI but then I thought to myself a new engine like this, as unique as it is, companies would definatly want to crack open this block and see whats its made about, then whats the most a kit would run on partial stock internals about 3-4 thousand so you would actually be saving money as opposed to purchasing the GTI and be at least at a higher HP close or more then the GTI itself. Then when every company just stuck to the 2.0t. kinda hit most of us like







to now hearing the neuspeed kit will run at around 8000K its like whoa what is going on? Dont get me wrong, I will end up purchasing one of the kits, not anytime soon, but I do have faith in VF as their pricing and upgrades for the GTI for what they do I would pay for in a heartbeat, im hoping it turns out to be the same for the 2.5


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

you know, if you are complaining about the price tag of the kit, there is a turbo manifold available for this engine already. get that, buy a turbo (puts u at around 1000 so far) go have some custom piping made and a nice big front mount putting you at around 2300 total and then go get it dyno tuned. u could have it up and running for 3000-3500 with low boost (6psi or so) depending on the how much tuning you do. there are ways around anything, but i think thats what the original idea of this thread was anyway.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I got good news concerning that CAI and Unitronic Chip in both my threads on this 2.5 Forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Read it, it's been updated and quite interesting. Dyno's and all.
As for Neuspeed charging 8K? Doesn't suprise me. They charge 1K for the exhaust while TT and Milltek charge 60% less. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

sry GTI for giving you s**t







, I apologize, wasnt worth arguing 
Here. Marry Christmas







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (omni1)*

YAAAYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_
i might not have 5g's to blow at will either, but can you *show me a quality turbo/sc kit that you would trust on your car that isnt somewhat expensive?* what's this 2.5t that you have in your signature?

_Modified by windsorvr at 8:34 PM 10-2-2006_

Kinetics has a turbo kit that bumps the 2.slo from 94whp to 160whp for $2000, and $1400 for stage 2 that bumps you to 200whp....


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Turbo project under way.. Pics inside. (tsalani @ lnt)*

Curious about the design of the tubular header for turbo application on Rabbit...why would this design be better than a log style? (is it?) Obviousely, primaries are not equal length as in a header for naturally aspirated engine. What are the design parameters dictating a turbo manifold? Also, what size/configuration are you designing this system around? thanks, looking forward to your products!


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (007rabbit)*

i guess this is a quick update. we have been really busy testing our products. here is a dyno from our latest intake design. we were getting a bad rpm signal so the graph by speed. We finally got our cams in and I should have some new dynos with them soon. I know its not a turbo update but we will get to those as soon as we can.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Back from the dead!!!!!!
Thanks for updating!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Damn, that's pretty impressive for an intake! Any pics of the prototype?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

We just sent of the prototype for tooling. I will print up another and get some pics of the part on the car. Give me a few days.
T


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Is this whp? If thats whp...wowzers.
Edit: Wow that is whp! 
Stock is 160hp and 173tq to the crank
After Intake is 178hp and 205tq to the crank








Does this prove the VWPartsMTL intake wasn't BSing about those gains?










_Modified by @[email protected] at 4:53 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

correct those are whp numbers.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

not to be an a$$ but isn't this a turbo thread , if so why is everyone talking about CAI??


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_not to be an a$$ but isn't this a turbo thread , if so why is everyone talking about CAI??

You're probably right. Tsalani, will you start a new thread on this? We appreciate all of the options we can get.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
You're probably right. Tsalani, will you start a new thread on this? We appreciate all of the options we can get.









Done and Done!

2.5 Tech Forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3080709
MKV Forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3079903



_Modified by @[email protected] at 12:44 AM 2-16-2007_


----------

